# 26" x 6'-0" reverse flow smoker



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

unfinshed pit.jpg



__ smokingnoregon
__ Feb 12, 2013






what do you guys think? should be done in 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like that's gonna be a sweet smoker! Congrats  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Don't forget to document the maiden smoke!


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

i haven't decided if i'm going to fill it with st. louis ribs or a whole hog for the first cook. i've never done a whole hog so the safe thing to do is ribs. :)


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

I would do something I was comfortable with for the maiden smoke since you will be learning the new smoker & how it cooks


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

yea, my plan is to run 5 test fires through it for seasoning and learning to regulate the temp. i've never smoked with wood before. the smokers i have now are pellet fed.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a GREAT article Stan wrote http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101   I would highly recommend reading it if you've never smoked with wood


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

i'll read it. my concern is "bitter" smoke. but from what i hear the bitter smoke comes from bark. i figure i'm just going to take all the bark off the wood.


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 12, 2013)

MORE PICS!!!!!


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

The plenum.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2013)

Lookin' good....  Nice design......  I'll get it cooks good.....   Dave


----------



## goinforbroke (Feb 12, 2013)

smokingnoregon said:


> i'll read it. my concern is "bitter" smoke. but from what i hear the bitter smoke comes from bark. i figure i'm just going to take all the bark off the wood.


As far as fires go, just think small and glowingly hot.  That's where the TBS comes from.  Adding more fuel is something you get a feel for, and is done a little at a time, hence all the "attention".


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

goin for broke, what is TBS?


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

DSCF0227.JPG



__ smokingnoregon
__ Feb 12, 2013






the plenum


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2013)

TBS... Thin Blue Smoke = good food flavor......   thick white smoke = bitter food....

BTW..... Nice Plenum...........













smoke good vsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 12, 2013


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 12, 2013)

oh, ok. i understand that.


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 13, 2013)

i've been told that the amount of bark on the wood is a contributing factor to bitter smoke. have you noticed that? should i "debark" my wood?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2013)

Some woods I debark..... usually, when the wood is really dry, the bark will fall off.... Al least with some species it works like that...     Some woods like Fir, in the Pac N.W., I have used the bark for grilling....   especially when it has been in the salt water for awhile.... like on the beach....   Dave


----------



## coronaca92879 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is one heck of a build smokingoregon!  I love it.  As far as bitter smoke, poor fire managment is the leading cause to that.  Green wood can also lead to the same result.  As far as bark, I don't debark any of my wood, if it falls off, I throw it away, but I don't debark.  I use a variety of woods, oak, mesquite, hickory, pecan and leave the bark on all of them.  Since you will be making 5 dry seasoning runs, you should have no problem getting in tune with the pit as far as air flow and a clean burning fire.  The smoke coming out of the stack should be thin and blue if not almost clear, we call that "Ninja Smoke" cause it's there, but you can't see it.  Start with the exhaust wide open, and the intakes wide open and work from there, notice the changes in temp and smoke color as you make changes.  Minor changes mind you, not major ones.  Keep a notebook or pad handy and take notes.  

Keep up the good work on the pit, can't wait to see the finished product.  

Here a few good videos from Lang on starting fires and adjusting your pit. 

http://langbbqsmokers.com/news_media/videos/how-to-start-a-smoker-cooker-fire.html


----------



## rasimmo (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't add much other than it looks good. I'll be watching to see the finished product.


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for all the input fellas. it will make the transition from pellet fed smokers to traditional wood smoking easier and less stressful for me. i'm pretty anal about my Q. here's a pic from today.













0213131636.jpg



__ smokingnoregon
__ Feb 13, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking good Jerry.....  The expanded metal shelf if a great idea... the brackets have a nice design....  several radiused corners.... this smoker looks like it will win best in show.... 

Dave


----------



## stevemax (Feb 14, 2013)

How the heck are you going to move that? I hope the future plans involve wheels and a trailer hitch!


----------



## goinforbroke (Feb 14, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Looking good Jerry.....  The expanded metal shelf if a great idea... the brackets have a nice design....  several radiused corners.... this smoker looks like it will win best in show....
> 
> Dave


agreed, there's no better place for a shelf than right in front.  Immensely useful when two hands are needed for moving food around over a short distance.


----------



## smokingnoregon (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks fellas. steve, the trailer is being built for it also. hopefully it will get mounted to it next week. i like the expanded metal shelf myself. when i talked to jeremy (the guy building it for me) i just told him i wanted a shelf on the front and this is what he came up with. dave, can i put a 6" inside diameter stack on this or is that too much. when i was drawing this up i showed you the drawings but i had a 5" inside diameter stack drawn on it? what is the difference and what's the good and bad for it (if any)? it would mean more draft, right?













0214131433.jpg



__ smokingnoregon
__ Feb 15, 2013


















0214131501.jpg



__ smokingnoregon
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2013)

dave, can i put a 6" inside diameter stack on this or is that too much. when i was drawing this up i showed you the drawings but i had a 5" inside diameter stack drawn on it? what is the difference and what's the good and bad for it (if any)? it would mean more draft, right?

+++++++++

Yes.... no problem ....  The stack may have to be shortened.... [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  Not having all the dimensions handy for the entire smoker, it appears a 6" ID stack about 28" above the cook chamber would work....   [/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Enter all your numbers in the calculator and see what you come up with... I can check it if you like....  [/color]

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

At the bottom of the calculator page is a link that will save your numbers that you can post on here for us to check.....    Dave


----------

